# Lobster.........20/20



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Do you eat them? Do you think they feel pain? How do you feel about boiling them alive? 

20/20 did a discussion on it tonight...... Peta says they feel pain and we should not eat them. 

Thoughts? I could never boil one myself.......


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I've never done it but had it done for me at Wal-Mart when they carried live lobsters, and at restaurants. Dunno if they feel pain, they've never told me.  They don't have to be boiled alive, though. Neither do crabs. You can kill them by stabbing them through the brain real fast (snip crabs behind their eyes), as long as you throw them right in the pot afterwards.

Personally, I listen to very little PETA has to say. They've lost all credibility in my eyes.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I pick and choose from Peta's information...... 
I do eat lobster, but could never boil one myself. I think I'd prefer your method, boxermom. I'd like to say I'd never eat another piece of living flesh EVER.......but I'm too weak I guess.  I like meat. lol.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, me too. Gimme a good hunka meat on a plate, no need for anything else.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Omg! Lmao!!!!!


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

People Eating Tasty Animals (PETA)....that would be me. In all seriousness, PETA holds no credibility for me, as they are a group that will use whatever tactics, and stretch whatever truth to get their point across.

As for the lobster, I love it, and have no qualms about boiling it. I have doubts that they do feel anyting in the way of pain, but if they do, it is very shortlived. I hate to sound cold, but unless you intend to spend your life eating plant matter, there are some truths you need to come to terms with. The first is that any animal used for food is bound to encounter some suffering in the slaughtering process. Secondly, unless you raised it yourself, you can almost certainly be assured that it was treated in a way beneficial to it's growth, and not for its comfort and well being. Ever seen a commercial chicken farming operation? Not neccesarily pleasant thoughts, but we all gotta eat, and I am not giving up my four legged nutrition. This is our place on the food chain, and hopefully I don't come back someday as a lobster(or cow).


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

mrmoby said:


> Ever seen a commercial chicken farming operation? Not neccesarily pleasant thoughts, but we all gotta eat, and I am not giving up my four legged nutrition.


Where are you getting your chickens, Chernobyl?

I love meat. Cruelty is killing healthy plants just so you can eat. Save the vegetables; eat meat.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Mobydock said:


> Where are you getting your chickens, Chernobyl?
> 
> I love meat. Cruelty is killing healthy plants just so you can eat. Save the vegetables; eat meat.



*lol*......no..genetic enginerring.........


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

.........Chernobyl. Yeah, I was wondering what four legged chickens he was eating. I think I'd pass on those puppies........ lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

I've never had a lobster but I doubt I would have a problem boiling one.


----------



## highliner (Jul 2, 2006)

msdolittle said:


> .........Chernobyl. Yeah, I was wondering what four legged chickens he was eating. I think I'd pass on those puppies........ lol.



Yeah, I'll pass on puppies every time myself. Now THAT'S cruel. :mrgreen:

Personally, I don't eat lobster, but it's because I don't like crustaceans....I'm a carnivore by nature but I prefer mammals (like cows & pigs) and maybe a fish or 2.


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

Check out this two-toned guy ...

http://news.yahoo.com/photo/060714/480/10a73ade30f74752a8f7a21b7f74cccf;_ylt=AqwAhLPw46vUL1uSFzXA2qgDW7oF;_ylu=X3oDMTA4Y20zOW1jBHNlYwNtZXBo

Full story ...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060715/ap_on_fe_st/rare_lobster_5;_ylt=Aq_tRdyI_FoTRyAObUn9e_ZsaMYA;_ylu=X3oDMTA5bGVna3NhBHNlYwNzc3JlbA--


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

wow thats awesome and CRAZY!!!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

having steak tonight  mmmm


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't know about four-legged chickens (the colonel would love those), or puppies, but lobsters are delicious. You can find "experts" to back up whatever point you are trying to make.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

KiltyONeal said:


> Check out this two-toned guy ...
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/photo/060714/480/10a73ade30f74752a8f7a21b7f74cccf;_ylt=AqwAhLPw46vUL1uSFzXA2qgDW7oF;_ylu=X3oDMTA4Y20zOW1jBHNlYwNtZXBo
> 
> ...


WOWZA! Well, he's not going to be eaten thats for sure!


----------

